# County Fair Time again!



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Got 1st & 2nd at the local fair. Pretty good, considering my two entries were the only ones They only have two entry divisions at this local fair. Amber/dark extracted and light extracted. I have a small amount that is about as light colored as watered down light lager beer and the rest is various shades of amber to medium/dark. Anyway, in the two distinct categories, my light took first and the amber took 2nd. Hard to figure since there was no other amber enty how one could take 2nd, but that's how the cookie crumbles.

One comment has me intrigued, in particular. The comments were 'mild flavor', 'very pretty honey' and finally the interesting one... 'valumn good'. I looked up valumn and the word doesn't seem to exist. Do you suppose the judge meant 'volume'? If so, what on earth did that mean, since all containers were filled probably within a millimeter of one another? Or is this a new word we can use for describing honey from now on?

Anyway all I really wanted to say in this thread was *Good Luck* to all who enter their liquid sunshine energy at local and state fairs. It can only help our industry by entering fairs and putting it in front of the public at every possible turn. Do what you can to promote our industry at every opportunity and spark intrest in what we do!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Congrats, Yes it is time to get ready, we dont do the State Fair just the local County Fair but its bigger than some State Fairs.

Judges = I would never try it:no: I have a lot of people ask me why this won and that didnt, my answer is the Judge like this one better=end of discusion :shhhh:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Try to get the points awarded per award. They should be categorized.
The judge may be making a comment on the viscosity of your honey as that sounds more logical.

Ernie


----------

